# nave agricola????



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

We have been sent details on a property. When ever I ask a questions regarding potential houses my first question is with regards to the legal status. So far sellers have been very coy with this info - so we do no pursue.

today we had a reply from someone who said that the cortijo was legal and registered as a nave agricola. 

My understanding is yes it may well be legal, but it is classed as an agricultural building, and therefore should not be a main residence.

I found this on line



> You can’t use a nave agricola as a primary dwelling address. This means that you can’t get post there so you can’t register to vote there. Most importantly, you can’t get a bank loan registered against a nave. In short, it’s fine as a second home for cash buyers but it really isn’t any good for a primary residence.
> 
> This situation has caught out many foreign buyers. At the time they wouldn’t know to have asked or worry about the status of the property they are buying. Now that these people are having to sell those houses, it gets complicated.


Which supports my understanding however the seller has said the following]



> We have lived here for ten and a half years. The status of buildings varies throughout Spain and it is very common for naves to be lived in in this part of Spain. It is possible to change the status of the building to a dwelling - a friend of ours did it - but when we asked at the local town hall we were basically told we did not need to bother.


Now, we are not going anywhere near any property that does not have " house" on the documents, But I am interested to hear your views.


x


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Someone trying to sell a property will always tell you what you want to hear!

I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole (mine or someone else's!).


There are so many properties that are LEGAL, go for one of those.


On the point about getting mail - if you live in the campo (countryside) then, in all likely hood, you will not be able to receive mail. You can either rent a box at your local post office or at one of the privately run companies.


Good luck on your search.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Someone trying to sell a property will always tell you what you want to hear!
> 
> I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole (mine or someone else's!).
> 
> ...


Hi Yes, we have the same thoughts, not touching anything not registered, casa etc.

Thanks for the tip on the Post office box.


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello, Does the Nave Agricola Status matter if you are renting , I am interested in a rural property which adjoins a vineyard , I just womdered if its worth asking the agent , I would not be buying the property only renting, Thanks.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Don't get into that mess. Please.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nugget_Hound said:


> Hello, Does the Nave Agricola Status matter if you are renting , I am interested in a rural property which adjoins a vineyard , I just womdered if its worth asking the agent , I would not be buying the property only renting, Thanks.


I know someone who is renting one

she can't get on the padrón nor register as resident - it's causing untold problems for her & her kids

luckily the school was sympathetic & allowed the children to start school - but she's still having nightmares getting everything else, including healthcare - which she is entitled to, except for the fact that she can't get the rest of the paperwork sorted out , so can't actually access it


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone. You are in line with my own thoughts, during our research this was something we discovered so as I say, my top question before any of the other questions is how it the house registered. regardless of the pretty view and nice features!!!!

It was actually an agent in the Alpujarras, who explained about these to us, and actually said, buy one if you want, providing you understand the risks and consequences. so it was good to hear from you that we are on the right track


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I will say it again because it is very important: 

RUN away from that property, please.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

elenetxu said:


> I will say it again because it is very important:
> 
> RUN away from that property, please.


I have already said, I had no intentions of even seeing the property, I was trying to confirm if what I thought I already knew about Nave's (sp) was correct, it obviously was, we intend to only buy a property that is a casa with all the legal permissions etc.

What has been interesting, is that I have contacted a few "private" buyers, via right move. My emails to them have always started with the line

Can you please tell me what the property is classed as on the escritura, and if a pool, are thier permissions.

Out of the 5 emails. only one has come back to say yes, the others, have been very quiet


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

You're doing the right thing. 
So sorry you're having to deal with this sort of madness.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

elenetxu said:


> You're doing the right thing.
> So sorry you're having to deal with this sort of madness.


Thanks, no be sorry, its just a case of crossing as many t's as possible and using brains and a good solicitor


----------

